# How to take pictures in cold weather at Canon 550d +Helios 44m-6



## Khrisis (Jan 7, 2016)

How to take pictures in cold weather at my Canon?

I have Helois 44m-6 and kit 18-55, at now a cold winter (-10^)

Thanks for answers!!


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 15, 2016)

Khrisis said:


> How to take pictures in cold weather at my Canon?
> 
> I have Helois 44m-6 and kit 18-55, at now a cold winter (-10^)
> 
> Thanks for answers!!



umm ....  pressing  the shutter button, does that work ?


----------



## Rgollar (Jan 16, 2016)

Have spare batteries as the cold decreases it life until warmed back up. And be careful of condensation on your equipment going from cold to warm. Some people actually shoot with a plastic clear bag over camera and lens so the condensation goes on the bag. I think this is more along the answer you were looking for.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 17, 2016)

Going from warm to cold won't bother the camera.  But going from cold to warm may just cause a lot of moisture to condense on the camera parts (including internal parts.)  

For this reason, I put the caps on and put the camera in its bag and zip everything up to keep any warm moist air away from the camera until it warms up gradually.


----------

